# Amazon und deren unberechtigte Forderungen / Brushing



## Insider (21 Juni 2020)

Seit etwa 2018 macht sich ein Massenphänomen in Sachen Amazon bemerkbar: *Brushing*

Leute bekommen unerwünscht Pakete zugesandt und/oder einfach nur Zahlungsaufforderungen von der Arvato Payment Solutions GmbH und schließlich der infoscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH. Zahlt ein vermeintlicher Schuldner nicht, wird die Forderung zuerst über einen Mahnbescheid und dann vermutlich bis hin zum Vollstreckungsbescheid beigetrieben.

*Aber was ist passiert hier?* Die allermeisten „Schuldner“ sehen die Bestellungen gar nicht in ihrem Amazon-Account.

Kurzum, die Rede ist hier von s. g. *Schattenaccounts*, also solchen, die mit den Daten der Amazon-Kunden kreiert worden sind, aber mit einer abweichenden eMailadresse.

Während es freilich immer wieder Betrüger gibt, die mit den Daten anderer einkaufen und die Sendungen mit dem falschen Datensatz dann abphishen, möchte ich hier kurz das zuvor aufgerufene Massenphänomen erklären:

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

…gewerbsmäßige Marketplace-Händler bieten ihre Waren palettenweise oder vom Kollie über den Onlineshop amazon.de an. Die Waren werden dann in Kommission von Amazon vertickt. Aber was passiert mit den Ladenhütern, mit der Ware, die niemand kauft? Die muss anscheinend nach einer gewissen Lagerfrist zurück zum Händler. Nur, der Händler ist irgendwo auf der Welt, zumeist in China, Litauen oder sonst wo. Eine Rücknahme der Artikel ist nicht wirtschaftlich und vermutlich gar nicht beabsichtigt. Wir reden hier von Klamotten, Schuhen, Plüsch-Einhörnern, E-Zigaretten, Billighandys, neonfarbenen Hoodys usw., die kein Mensch braucht und die erst recht nicht über Amazon reißenden Absatz finden.

*Damit die Händler nicht vom Amazon-Marketplace ausgeschlossen werden, kommt nun ein Trick ins Geschäft. *Die Händler machen Accounts mit fremden Daten auf – *Schattenaccounts* – und kaufen die liegengebliebene Ware einfach bei sich selbst ein. Als Zahlungsmittel wird z. B.  entweder Amazon APE oder die neumodische Monatsrechnung gewählt. In Einzelfällen wurden angeblich aber auch schon bestehende Amazon-Accounts gekapert und die Buchung darüber durchgeführt.

*Wo ist das Problem?*

Amazon fordert die Zahlung von dem vermeintlichen Kunden. Da der aber davon wegen der abweichenden eMailadresse nichts erfährt, wird irgendwann die *Arvato Payment Solutions GmbH* ungeduldig und schreibt einen Brief. Reagiert der Kunde hier ebenso nicht oder unzureichend, geht die Forderung auf die infoscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH *paigo GmbH *über und die zieht dann so richtig vom Leder!

Arvato und infoscore sind Schwesterunternehmen im selben Haus, in Verl und Unternehmen des Bertelsmann-Konzerns. Die mahnen auch ungeniert für PayPal.

*Mein Tipp:* … sowohl der Arvato Payment Solutions GmbH, als auch der infoscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH, immer aber nur einmalig widersprechen –* schriftlich, nicht telefonisch – per eMail ist ausreichend*. Die eMailadresse steht jeweils auf dem Forderungsschreiben. _(Das ist keine beabsichtigte Rechtberatung, nur eine unverbindliche Empfehlung!)_

Die beteiligten Unternehmen fordern Beschwerdeführer zur *Anzeigenerstattung* bei Polizei/StA auf. Aber *ist das nötig? *Eigentlich - nein - aber die bestehen darauf, ohne Rechtsanspruch!

Weil: ...es ist sehr wahrscheinlich nicht möglich, den Sachverhalt gerichtsfest zu klären, insbesondere weil es unbekannt ist, was hier gespielt wird, Amazon das Problem anscheinend egal ist und die Marketplace-Händler eigentlich immer im Ausland sind und deshalb für dieses Bagatelldelikt nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.

*Liegt denn überhaupt ein Betrug vor?* Jein! Hintergrund des Szenarios ist nicht die Bereicherungsabsicht des Händlers, denn der wird der ja von der Amazon Payment EU S.C.A. bezahlt, sondern das effiziente Ausdünnen der Lagerbestände bei Amazon. Nur, Amazon zahlt und fordert dann freilich bei den echten Dateninhabern. Beim Zahlungsausfall ist die Amazon Payments EU S.C.A. die Geschädigte. *Also doch Betrug?* Niemand interessierts anscheinend, vor allem weil Amazon etwas behäbig ist und es nur um geringfügige Hauptforderungen geht. In diesen Supf einzusteigen würde bedeuten, Amazons Geschäftsmodell mit den Marketplace-Händlern zu hinterfragen. Die Amazon LLC hat aber ihren Sitz in Seattle und Dienstreisen über den Teich, von Strafverfolgungsbeamten wegen Peanuts im Einzelfall, wird es wohl kaum geben.

Wer nun meinen mag, dass das Problem nur von ein paar schwarzen Schafen ausgelöst werden würde, irrt vermutlich. Das ist ein Geschäftsmodell, das womöglich von sehr vielen Marktplace-Händlern praktiziert wird.

Es gibt dazu gut zu lesenden Artikel in der WiWo: https://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/han...n-pakete-sorgen-fuer-verwirrung/23978624.html
https://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/han...cht-bestellt-und-doch-geliefert/23773462.html

Noch Fragen? Bitte gerne hier!


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2020)

Das Spielchen mit arvato geht schon mindestens seit fünf Jahren








						Wie reagiere ich auf unberechtigte Inkasso Forderungen über Amazon?
					

MAN RUFT NICHT BEI INKASSOUNTERNEHMEN AN. Du solltest das Schreiben aufbewahren, solltest dir von Amazon schriftlich geben lassen das keine Forderung besteht und nur reagieren wenn ein gelber Brief…



					www.finanzfrage.net


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Das Spielchen mit arvato


Das sind keine Spielchen, das ist für die Betroffenen bitterer Ernst.

Der Insider hat das publiziert, das ich hätte längst tippen wollen. Die deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden stehen mit dem nackschen Arsch an der Wand, weil es hier um den größten Einzelhändler der Welt geht, der das Phänomen anscheinend als Bagatelle ausblendet. Die deutschen Standorte der amerikanischen Amazon LLC spielen dabei gar keine Rolle und schon gar nicht der in Leipzig oder München!


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das sind keine Spielchen,


Vergaß die Tags [sarkasmus] ... [/sarkasmus]


----------



## Tommy1970 (13 November 2020)

Hallo,

im Rahmen eines Identitätsdiebstahls wurde mein echter Amazonaccount von einem Angreifer übernommen und dann mit meinen Daten ein Schattenaccount bei Amazon eingerichtet. 

Folgende Aktivitäten wurden dann über den übernommenen Account und den Schattenaccount von dem Angreifer vorgenommen:

1.  Über den echten account wurde ein Artikel mit 5 * bewertet 
2. Zwei Monate später wurde ein billiger Artikel über den echten account bestellt und an einen Freund gesendet. Der Kaufpreis wurde von meinem Konto abgebucht. Das blieb von mir zunächst unbemerkt. Auch mein Freund hat mich nicht darauf angesprochen, dass er von mir ein "Geschenk" erhalten hat.
3. Drei Monate später wurde ein weiterer Artikel - diesmal über den Schattenaccount - bestellt und an meine Adresse gesendet. Erst in diesem Moment habe ich bemerkt, dass ich keinen Zugang mehr zu meinem Amazonacount habe. Über den Zugang der von mir unbestellten Ware habe ich den Kundenservice von Amazon informiert. Amazon hat mir wieder Zugang zu meinem echten account eingerichtet. Die Bestellung würde storniert. Trotzdem erhielt ich von Arvato einen Monat später eine Mahnung, was mich gewundert hat (1. weil normalerweise Amazon den Kaufpreis einzieht und 2. weil Amzon ja gesagt hat, dass sie die Bestellung storniert hat). Ich habe bei Arvato angerufen und die Mahnung wurde dann unproblematisch zurückgenommen, da es sich um einen Betrugsversuch gehandelt habe. Was offfen blieb ist, ob Amazon Arvato nicht vor der Mahung über den Betrugsversuch informiert hat. Ich habe dann nochmal bei Amazon angerufen und dann wurde mir gesagt, dass dieser Artikel über den Schattenaccount bestellt worden sei. Die Rechnung sei dann an zunächst an die Emailadresse vom Schattenaccount gegangen und weil nicht gezahlt worden sei, die Mahnung per Brief an meine Postadresse.

Ich möchte verstehen, was den Angreifer motiviert hat. Ich dachte erst, dass es ihm um die Artikel geht und habe nicht verstanden, warum er sie dann an meinen Freund und mich schickt. Habe das für ein Versehen gehalten.

Die These von Insider wäre eine Erklärung. Der Artikel https://etailment.de/news/stories/Amazon-Seller-Betrug -22010 deutet auf ein anderes Motiv hin: Sabotage von Anbietern auf dem Amazon-mArkt unter Ausnutzung des Bewertungssystems von Amazon.

Ich bin an einem Gedankenaustausch mit anderen Betroffenen interessiert, - insbesondere, wenn in deren Fällen auch gefakte Bewertungen vorgenommen wurden. Mich interessiert insbesondere ob und  wie sich die Angreifer Zugriff auf den echten Account von Amauon verschafft haben


Grüsse,
Tommy


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2020)

> über den echten account bestellt und an einen Freund gesendet.


Hier wundert mich eines - wenn ich bisher eine neue Lieferadresse eingerichtet habe musste ich immer die Zahlungsmethode mit der Wiedeholung der Kartennummer verifizieren. Da hiesse dass der Fuzzi auch Deine Kreditkarten/Maestro-Nummer haben muss.
Diese Nummern werden nämlich nicht komplett angezeigt


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2020)

Andererseits, wenn ich die Adressen schon eingerichtet habe, dann kann ich beliebig zwischen den Adressen wechseln.
Ich habe auch einen Freund dabei, der oft über mich bestellt und ich das dann an ihnliefern lasse. 
Das geht ganz einfach ohne weitere Abfrage.

Aber zum Thema selbst habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema selbst habe ich noch nichts gehört.


Das ist "MEIN" Dauerbrenner, seit 02/2020. Dabei gibt es das Thema schon seit einigen Jahren. Nur, jetzt verschärfen sich die Methoden und es wird immer abenteuerlicher, was da bei Amazon und seinen Marketplacehändlern z. N. der Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger abgeht.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Andererseits, wenn ich die Adressen schon eingerichtet habe, dann kann ich beliebig zwischen den Adressen wechseln.
> Ich habe auch einen Freund dabei, der oft über mich bestellt und ich das dann an ihnliefern lasse.
> Das geht ganz einfach ohne weitere Abfrage.
> 
> Aber zum Thema selbst habe ich noch nichts gehört.


Ja, er schreibt aber dass der Freund das über das neue Schattenkonto bekommen hat, d.h. dieses Adresse als neue Lieferadresse irgendwann hätte verifiziert werden müssen.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2020)

Soviel vorab: Händler kauft mit Schatten- oder gekaperten Account bei sich selbst ein, lässt Ware an irgendwen schicken oder sich selbst - Lagerplatz bei Amazon ist leer - so das Ziel!

Zahlungsausfall wird bei Amazon Payments EU S.C.A registriert und an Arvato Payment Systems GmbH ausgereicht, zumal in dem Zahlungssystem sowieso drin ist. Arvato gehört zum Bertelsmann Konzern und sein Schwesterunternehmen Paigo GmbH (zuvor infoscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH) freilich auch. Letztere zieht dann so richtig vom Leder mit Mahnbescheiden vom AG Mayen, wenn ein betroffener nicht ordentlich widerspricht. Vollstreckungsbescheide habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Vermessen von Amazon und seinen Gehilfen in Verl (Arvato+Paigo), dass der Support ohne Not die Betroffenen massenweise zu einer Anzeigenerstattung nötigt und die Strafverfolgungsbehörden das Phänomen zumeist gar nicht kennen. Da wird Manpower unnütz verbraten und vermutlich falsche Ermittlungsansätze in Anspruch genommen.

Kenne da einen Insider, der da intensiv dran ist und der versucht das nächste wirecardähnliche Symptom zu vermeiden. Geben wir ihm ein halbes Jahr Zeit, dann wird man vermutlich mehr wissen.




@Tommy1970 bitte keine weiter PN, ich mache eigentlich keinen persönlichen Support.


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja, er schreibt aber dass der Freund das über das neue Schattenkonto bekommen hat, d.h. dieses Adresse als neue Lieferadresse irgendwann hätte verifiziert werden müssen.


Dann lies nochmal nach:



> 2. Zwei Monate später wurde ein billiger Artikel über den *echten account* bestellt und an einen Freund gesendet.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Lagerplatz bei Amazon ist leer - so das Ziel!


Wohlgemerkt, es geht um Plüscheinhörner, pinkfarbene Woody, Bleistifte, Handys (von deren Marke kaum jemand was in D gehört hat), Baumaterialien, Duschvorhänge, noname oder veraltete Fernsehgeräte, Kopfhörer usw. - also die ganze Bandbreite, die über Amazon nur schwer verkauft wird.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach beschäftigen die Marketplacehändler Gehilfen, die entweder Schattenaccounts mit bestehenden Daten eröffnen oder bestehende Accounts kapern. Ich vermute, dass dass es es entweder ein Datenleck bei Amazon gibt oder (und das ist wahrscheinlicher) diese Gehilfen eigene Datenbanken von potentiellen Kunden aufgebaut haben. Dafür spricht vieles, weil oft veraltete Adressdaten verwendet werden.

Besonders markant, die Übernahme von bestehenden Amazon-Accounts mit den Zahlungseigenschaften (Lastschrift/Kreditkarte). Wenn die nicht bekannt sind, wird die Monatsrechnung strapaziert. Die Monatsrechnung wiederum ist sowieso in D von der Arvato Payment Systems GmbH.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2020)

Ersten Analysen zur Folge ist kein beteiligter, agierender Marketplacehändler in Deutschland ansässig. Nahezu alle sind in China, den Philippinen, USA, GB, Litauen usw.

Den restlichen Lagerbestand dorthin zurück nehmen zu müssen ist unwirtschaftlich, deshalb hier das Problem. Der Insider vermutet, dass Ware, die nicht verkauft wird, bei Amazon liegen bleibt. Amazon wiederum setzt die Händler unter Druck und erwartet den Verkauf. Was zur Zuluzeit noch auf dem Colli liegt, wir entweder kostenpflichtig für den Händler der Entsorgung zugeführt, oder .... (keine Ahnung).

Darum haben die Marketplacehändler sich eine eigensinnige Strategie einfallen lassen:


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2020)

Und was sagt Amazon dazu?



Reducal schrieb:


> Kenne da einen Insider, der da intensiv dran ist und der versucht das nächste wirecardähnliche Symptom zu vermeiden. Geben wir ihm ein halbes Jahr Zeit, dann wird man vermutlich mehr wissen.


----------



## Gordon (21 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
wegen konkreten Anlasses habe ich nach Mitbetroffenen gesucht und bin hier gelandet.
In meiner Onlineanzeige bei der Internetwache NRW, die ich als Kopie anhänge, habe ich den Werdegang meines Falles genau geschildert. Das Ausmaß bei Amazon scheint ja riesig zu sein und mittlerweile habe ich auch schon Post vom Inkassobüro piano aus Verl erhalten.
Ich erhalte jetzt nach Anruf schnellsten ein Aktenzeichen von der Polizei, die nach Rückruf mitteilte, dass in dem Online-Anzeigeformular ein Timeout den Nutzer einfach abtrennt, ohne zu informieren! Absenden ist dennoch möglich, landet aber im Nirvana. Deshalb hatte ich bisher auch noch kein Aktenzeichen erhalten.
Dieses Versagen von Amazon, die alle Aktivitäten auf unbeteiligte Dritte abwälzt muß doch groß veröffentlicht und angeklagt werden. Weiß hierzu jemand konkrete Aktivitäten? Wenn ich nur daran denke, wieviel Nerven, Stress und Zeit (bei mir mind. 5h bis jetzt) das alles beansprucht hat, und  wie es Betroffene geht, die nicht so reagieren können, muß etwas gegen Amazon unternommen werden.
Bin gespannt, was kommt. Gruß, Tigger


Hier der Text meiner 2. Anzeige:

Guten Tag,
dies ist meine 2. Anzeige auf diesem Weg, die erste ist leider nicht angekommen.
Der Anzeigengrund: Ich habe mittlerweile 4 schriftliche Mahnungen von Amazon Payment bekommen, dass ich auf vier vorangegangenen Zahlungsaufforderungen per Mail für 4 verschieden Bestellungen nicht reagiert hätte. Diese Mails hatte ich nicht erhalten und auch die Bestellungen waren nicht von mir, wie sich in den jeweiligen Telefonaten herausstellte. Die Sachbearbeiter wollten diese Fälle an die Amazon-Betrugsabteilung weiterleiten, womit die Sache für mich erledigt sei, wie sie sagten.
Das letzte Gespräch führte ich mit einer Dame, die mich zum Glück genauer über solche Abläufe informierte:
Bei Amazon können Betrüger mit einem Fake-Namen, einer Fake-Adresse, einem Fake-Konto und einer Fake-Mailadresse ein Amazon-Konto eröffnen. Dann bestellen sie alles mögliche, in meinem Fall u.a. einen Computertisch, 1 l Shampoo, eine Fahrradtasche und eine Smartphone-Hülle und geben als Lieferadresse dann eine irgendwie erworbene reale Adressen wie meine an, oder lassen sich die Dinge für sie erreichbar zusenden, z.B. Postbox.
Amazon belastet das Fake-Konto, sobald sie die Versandbestätigung vom Lieferanten erhalten haben. Frühestens nach einem Tag erhalten sie dann die Rückbuchung und mailen dann Ihre Forderung incl. Rückbuchungskosten an die Fake-Mailadresse. Wenn nach einiger Zeit von dort keine Reaktion kommt, verschickt Amazon Payment ein Mahnschreiben an die Lieferadresse. Dies beginnt schon mit einer Falschunterstellung, dass hierhin schon eine Mail hin gesendet worden sei. Es wird also noch nicht einmal geprüft, ob die Lieferadresse in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit der Fake-Mailadresse des Bestellers steht.
Mit diesen Betrügereien sind, wie die Dame mir sagte, z. Zt. 150 Kollegen beschäftigt, von denen jeder ca. 30 Fälle/Tag bearbeitet und an die Amazon Betrugsabteilung weiter leitet. Diese informiert dann die Amazon Rechnungsabteilung über die Nichtigkeit der Forderung. Die Betrugstabteilung ist jedoch mit der Bearbeitung überlastet und es kommt vor, dass die Bearbeitungszeit dort dann länger dauert als die Reaktionszeitzeit auf das Mahnschreiben bei der Amazon Rechnungsabteilung. _Dort wird dann nach Ablauf der Reaktionszeit eine Inkassofirma aktiviert, die nicht lange diskutiert, sondern sehr schnell eine Meldung an die Schufa macht._ Deshalb, meint die Dame, hilft es, wenn man gegenüber der Inkassofirma eine Anzeige wegen Namensmißbrauchs gegen Unbekannt vorweisen kann und riet mir, dies zu tun.
Dies tue ich hiermit und erstatte Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Namensmißbrauchs u. a. zum Beispiel als Lieferadresse gegenüber Internet-Marktplätzen wie Amazon.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Modedit: _Text hier bereits korrigiert,_ wie in der folgenden Nachricht beschrieben. *BT/MOD*


----------



## Gordon (21 Januar 2021)

Sorry, hat sich beim Kopieren ein Fehler im vorletzten Abschnitt eingeschlichen, muß heißen:
Dort wird dann nach Ablauf der Reaktionszeit eine Inkassofirma aktiviert, die nicht lange diskutiert, sondern sehr schnell eine Meldung an die Schufa macht. Dies wird den Reklamierenden in den seltensten Fällen beim Anruf bei Amazon payments mitgeteilt.


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2021)

Gordon schrieb:


> Weiß hierzu jemand konkrete Aktivitäten?


Zu Aktivitäten kann ich dir nichts schreiben aber ein bisschen was zu deinem Fall.



Gordon schrieb:


> Bei Amazon können Betrüger mit einem Fake-Namen, einer Fake-Adresse, einem Fake-Konto und einer Fake-Mailadresse ein Amazon-Konto eröffnen. Dann bestellen sie alles mögliche, in meinem Fall u.a. einen Computertisch, 1 l Shampoo, eine Fahrradtasche und eine Smartphone-Hülle und geben als Lieferadresse dann eine irgendwie erworbene reale Adressen wie meine an, oder lassen sich die Dinge für sie erreichbar zusenden, z.B. Postbox.


Blende einfach den Begriff "Betrüger" aus und ersetze den durch Marketplace-Händler. Die sind es nämlich bzw. deren Gehilfen, die s. g. Schattenaccounts bei Amazon anlegen oder bestehende Accounts kapern und damit Waren und Leistungen (z. B. Prime) kaufen und den Opfern schicken lassen. In vielen Fällen gehen die Artikel aber auch ins Nirvana, also an andere Empfänger oder über Umleitungen direkt auf den Müll bzw. an den Händler zurück.



Gordon schrieb:


> ...Fake-Mailadresse. Wenn nach einiger Zeit von dort keine Reaktion kommt, verschickt Amazon Payment ein Mahnschreiben an die Lieferadresse.





Gordon schrieb:


> Dies beginnt schon mit einer Falschunterstellung, dass hierhin schon eine Mail hin gesendet worden sei. Es wird also noch nicht einmal geprüft, ob die Lieferadresse in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit der Fake-Mailadresse des Bestellers steht.


Das ist keine "Falschunterstellung"! Die eMails werden tatsächlich versendet und zwar an die eMailadresse, die mit dem fremden Account verbunden ist. Die kennst du freilich nicht und warst auch nicht der Empfänger der Nachrichten!

Allerdings wie soll eine Brücke zwischen einer eMailadresse und einer Lieferanschrift gebaut werden? Da solltest du nochmal in dich gehen. Amazon verarbeitet Daten und nutzt seine Algorithmen nicht für Phantastereien.



Gordon schrieb:


> Mit diesen Betrügereien sind, wie die Dame mir sagte, z. Zt. 150 Kollegen beschäftigt, von denen jeder ca. 30 Fälle/Tag bearbeitet und an die Amazon Betrugsabteilung weiter leitet. Diese informiert dann die Amazon Rechnungsabteilung über die Nichtigkeit der Forderung. Die Betrugsabteilung ist jedoch mit der Bearbeitung überlastet und es kommt vor, dass die Bearbeitungszeit dort dann länger dauert als die Reaktionszeitzeit auf das Mahnschreiben bei der Amazon Rechnungsabteilung.


Das alles ein gequirltes Irgendwas von einer redseligen Callcenter-Mitarbeiterin. Es gibt nämlich vermutlich gar keine "Betrugsabteilung" für den Kunden sondern nur den Support mit verschiedenen Leveln. Die einzige Abteilung, die sich mit Betrug usw. auseinander setzt ist die Law Enforcement Liaison und die hat ihren Sitz in Seattle/USA. Diese Abteilung ist aber nur für Behördenanfragen zuständig, wie z. B. für deine Anzeige in NRW, die - mit Verlaub - außer etwas Arbeit für die Behörden und für dich ein Aktenzeichen, sehr wahrscheinlich rein gar nichts bringt! Die Anfrage wird sich nämlich nur auf die bereits vorhandenen Daten konzentrieren, nämlich deine! Der Verursacher des Problems, der beteiligte Marketplace-Händler (in China oder sonst wo), wird unbehelligt bleiben. Das liegt aber an der Sache an sich, denn die Behörden wissen i. d. R. nichts von den hier auf CB erklärten Zusammenhängen.



Gordon schrieb:


> Inkassofirma ... Meldung an die Schufa. Dies wird den Reklamierenden in den seltensten Fällen beim Anruf bei Amazon payments mitgeteilt.


Das ist richtig! Der Support von Amazon und die Arvato Payment Systems GmbH bzw. deren Schwesterunternehmen, die Paigo GmbH, arbeiten eher kundenfremd, nur im eigenen Interesse aber nach außen nicht zusammen. Nur, einen Schufaeintrag bekommt man so schnell nicht! Mehr als ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (dem man einfach widersprechen kann) war bislang in diesen Amazonproblemen bislang nicht aufgetaucht.

*Die Unternehmen in Verl (Arvato und Paigo) erwarten lediglich den Nachweis über die Erstattung einer Anzeige bei der Polizei, wegen dem Datenmissbrauch und geben damit den Vorfall an Amazon zurück - das war´s. *Amazon bemüht sich erfahrungsgemäß nicht weiter um die Sache.



Gordon schrieb:


> ...muß etwas gegen Amazon unternommen werden.


Es gibt angeblich Bemühungen, das Problem mit Amazon zumindest zu erörtern. Aber generell etwas gegen Amazon wegen diesen (zugegeben ärgerlichen) Bagatellen unternehmen zu wollen - dafür gibt es weder eine Rechtsgrundlage noch operative Handlungsmöglichkeiten. Dabei sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die Amazon LLC ein Unternehmen in den USA ist, hier in Europa seine Niederlassungen über Luxemburg steuert und in Deutschland lediglich zahlreiche Niederlassungen für das Endkundengeschäft unterhält. Außerdem, die Amazon-Gruppe ist letztlich, wegen dem Zahlungsausfall, hauptsächlich geschädigt.


MfG
Reducal, bekennender Freund von Amazon


----------



## Marco Köhler (4 März 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin auch geschädigter und bekomme Mahnungen von Amazon und Paigo. Ich war im Januar bereits bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet und mit Anzeigenummer der Forderung per Email widersprochen. Ich wurde dann aufgefordert, eine Kopie der Anzeige abzugeben, was ich am selben Tag getan habe.
Ich dachte dann, damit hat es sich erledigt, ich bekomme allerdings weiterhin Emails von Paigo, die die Forderung mittlerweile mit meiner echten Email verknüpft haben, von der aus ich ihnen widersprochen hatte. Bevor ich aktiv wurde, haben sie mich nur über die Post erreicht, da gingen Emails vermutlich an eine fremde Mail Adresse. 

Wie gesagt, ich bekomme weiterhin Mails in denen ich zum Zahlen aufgefordert werde und heute kam wieder eine in der ich informiert wurde, dass die Gebühren erhöht wurden. Ich habe bisher jeder mail widersprochen, jedoch seit der ersten Mail keine Rückmeldung mehr bekommen. Alles was ich scheinbar erreicht habe ist, dass sie die Forderung nun mit meiner echten Email verknüpft haben. Kein wirklicher Sieg. Ich bin das Thema echt leid und die Polizei sagt nur sie können da ja nichts tun, ich bin ja nicht der Geschädigte sondern Amazon, weil Amazon ja kein Geld bekommt.

Ansonsten sind die "Symptome" des Falls Ähnlich wie bei den meisten anderen, irgendwann ich glaube Oktober letztes Jahr bekomme ich Post von Amazon, ich sollte doch mein Produkt zahlen. Ich konnte mich nicht erinnern etwas bestellt zu haben und nach sehr Gründlicher Recherche in meinem Account war ich mir auch sicher, dass ich nichts bestellt habe. Dann kam irgendwann der zweite Brief in dem stand, ich wurde ja schon mehrmals per Email aufgefordert und mein Amazon Konto wurde deshalb geschlossen. Nachdem ich die Emails nicht erhalten hatte und mein Amazon Konto wunderbar funktioniert bin ich dann im Internet auf die Sache gestoßen mit den Schattenaccounts. Ich habe dann versucht das Thema über den Amazon support zu regeln aber erfolglos, ich glaube die konnten einfach die Hürde nicht nehmen, dass ich ja von einem Account mich beschwert habe, der mit der Sache gar nichts zu tun hat - nämlich meinem eigenen.

Als dann Post von Paigo gekommen ist bin ich direkt zur Polzei aber wie gesagt bisher ohne Erfolg. Ich habe dann einige Versuche unternommen, mich bei Paigo zu erklären und das Thema Kindsgerecht aufbereitet, widersprochen etc. aber wie oben geschrieben gibt's da keine Reaktion drauf außer, dass eben regelmäßig neue Mails kommen. Paigo scheint das auch nicht sonderlich zu interessieren denke ich, solange seitens Amazon nichts zurück gezogen wird machen die einfach weiter Ihren Stiefel, warum sollten sie sich auch für mich einsetzen, haben sie ja nix von.

Wie auch immer, die Polizei hat mir erzählt, bei der Schufa landet so schnell nichts, da hab ich am meisten schiss vor. Ich hab da zwar selbst meine Zweifel weil die Schufa ja recht undurchsichtig ist aber gut, die Polizei wird's schon wissen...


----------



## BenTigger (4 März 2021)

Und selbst wenn deswegen was bei der Schufa landet, dann brauchst du dort nur sagen, dass es nicht dein Verschulden ist und die Zahlung bestritten ist. Dann wird der Schufa Eintrag gelöscht. Zumal du ja auch noch eine Anzeige bei der Polizei hast, ist das alles prima. 
Ich würde denen von Paigo einmal eine Antwort senden, in denen ich ihnen mitteilen würde, eine weitere Reaktion meinerseits erst wieder erfolgt, wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht kommt dem werde ich dann vollkommen widersprechen. Alles andere landet ungelesen in der Mülltonne. 

Dann noch einen Spamfilter setzen und ich hab meine Ruhe.


----------



## Hippo (4 März 2021)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die "Pelletranz" der Münchner 3-Buchstaben-Kanzlei für die Flirtfever-Abofalle 
Die haben über 10 (!) Jahre abwechselnd immer 3 Mails und dann einen Brief geschickt.
Wir dachten dann wir nehmen ihnen etwas Arbeit ab und haben einen Antrag auf Mahnbescheid schon fertig ausgefüllt an die Kanzlei geschickt aber sie haben diese freundliche Geste schnöde ignoriert und weiter nur böse Mails geschickt und uns um das Vergnügen des abgewiesenen Mahnbescheids inkl. der erzwungenen Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren gebracht. Das nehm ich denen schon etwas übel ...


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2021)

...Marco, vergleiche mal die Aktenzeichen der paigo GmbH ind den verschiedenen Schreiben. Womöglich sind das mehrere Fälle, die parallel laufen.

So wie du deien Fall schilderst, wurde mit deinen daten ein Schattenaccount angelegt. Es hindert die Verursacher der Probleme niemad daran, mehrere Accounts mitd denselben Daten aber immer verschiedenen eMailadressen zu eröffnen. Amazons Algorithmen sind dahingehend nicht scarf gestellt.

Die paigo GmbH beendet alle Verfahren, wenn ein polizeiliches Aktenzeichen vorliegt und/oder die Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige. In deinem Fall ist die eine Anzeige ausreichend, das prüft bei paigo vermutlich niemand näher.


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2021)

So wie ich das sehe, hat arvato/paigo nun auch teilweise den deutschen Support von Amazon übernommen. Habe einen eMailverkehr gelesen, bei dem sich ein Beschwerdeführer mit arvato/paigo schreibt aber mit einer eMailadresse von Amazon geantwortet wurde - ich meine tatsächlich die Domain.


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2021)

Auch sehr schön, neulich im NDR:


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, hat arvato/paigo nun auch teilweise den deutschen Support von Amazon übernommen  - ich meine tatsächlich die Domain.



Beispiel:






Bis vor ein paar Monaten waren die eMailadresse [email protected] oder [email protected] usw. einschlägig. Jetzt ist u.a. [email protected]** gefällig und auch bei der Geschäftsführung hat es anscheinend Änderungen in Verl gegeben, wie die Fußnote verrät.


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2021)

Es gibt auch eine  Webadresse https://www.inkassoportal.de/rechtliches/impressum


> Die Paigo GmbH ist Betreiberin von inkassoportal.de
> Paigo GmbH
> Gütersloher Str. 123
> 33415 Verl
> E-Mail: [email protected]


Die Adresse _Gütersloher Str_. _123_, _33401 Verl_, liefert schon seit Jahren reichlich Beschwerden...


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Adresse _Gütersloher Str_. _123_, _33401 Verl_, liefert schon seit Jahren reichlich Beschwerden...


Das macht nichts, wenn man sieht, wer die Kunden sind. Neben Amazon ist in deren Portfolio z. B. auch PayPal. Das ist also keine kleine Klitsche und gehört übrigens zum Bertelsmann-Konzern.

In der Gütersloher Str. 123 ist die paigo GmbH (bis 2020 infoscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH). Die Arvato Payment Solutions GmbH ist das Schwesterunternehmen, also eine Abteilung mit eigenen Aufgaben. So verwendet Amazon mit der Monatsrechnung nämlich auch gleich das technische Knowhow der Arvato - die Daten aus den Zahlungen über die Monatsrechnung werden in Verl verarbeitet, sind also schon mit der Bestellung dort. Das ist praktisch, wenn dann später aus demselben Haus (ein Klick entfernt) auch das Forderungsmanagement von der paigo kommt.


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2021)

Insider schrieb:


> *...was ist passiert hier?*



stuu auf cellercentral.amazon.de


> > Nochmal ganz langsam zum mitschreiben:
> >
> > Du legst einen neuen Käuferaccount an mit meinem Namen und meiner Adresse und einer Emailadresse, die Du irgendwo kostenlos registrierst. Da ich bereits einen eigenen Käuferaccount habe, verbindet Amazon diese Konten miteinander und Du kannst mit diesem neuen Account auf Rechnung kaufen.
> > Du bestellst (mit diesem neu erstellten Account) ein Produkt aus Deinem Amazon-Händlershop an meine Adresse und mit “Kauf auf Rechnung”.
> > ...


----------



## andyyy (17 Mai 2021)

Mahnung, Mahnung, Mahnung, Gerichtsandrohung, Vergleich… bombadierung von Briefen…

Zuerst bekam ich „unbekannte“ Lieferungen… Anfang 2021
Weder Absender auf dem Warenbrief noch irgend welche Schreiben darin.

Darauf bekam ich Rechnungen von Amazon Payments 48078 Münster

Nach Email - Schreiben an Amazon, dass ich schon seit über 1Jahr nichts mehr bei Amazon bestellt habe
bekam ich folgende Antwort:
"wir konnten das Kundenkonto ausfindig machen und haben festgestellt, dass
das Mahnverfahren bereits eingestellt wurde." 

Es dauerte nicht lange, und jetzt flattern mir der Reihe nach von [email protected] Mahnungen ins Haus.

Genauere Anschrift:
Paigo GmbH    IBAN DE34 6624 0002 0115 5175 00
Forderung von der Firma Amazon Payments Europe

Mir entsteht der Verdacht, dass es sich hier um eine perfide Versuch der Abzocke handelt.

Zuerst werden zum Beispiel Handyhüllen von veralteten Modellen versendet ( die so wie wo keiner mehr kauft ).
Natürlich mit keinerlei Informationen für den Kunden, weder Absender noch Bestelldatum…

Und einige Zeit später flattern die Rechnungen und dann die Mahnungen ins Haus !

Auf den Rechnungen bzw. auf den Mahnungen sind natürlich auch keinerlei Hinweise auf Art und Zeitpunkt
der ominösen Bestellungen sondern nur irgend welche nicht zu zuordnenden Nummercode…

Im Internet findet man leider sehr viele die ähnliches erleben !
Ich finde es furchtbar, das solchen Machenschaften von Seiten der Rechtsprechung nicht 
energischer gegengesteuert wird !

Klar der Staat verdient ja immer… Zahlt man die ungerechte Forderung gibt es MwSt… Nimmt man 
aus Unsicherheit ein Anwalt gibt es auch wieder Umsatz…

Mir persönlich bereitet so eine Mahndebakel viel Unmut und Ärger.
Mein Tipp schmeißt alles in eine Schachtel, irgend welche Fehllieferungen die ihr bekommt mit samt den Mahnungen…
Die Rechnungen und Mahnungen nicht weg werfen sondern zu mindest auch in die Schachtel…
Und last die „Abzocker“ Mahnen so lang sie wollen !!! gibt mindestens 3 Briefe … ich hab jetzt schon 5 Briefe !
VORSICHTIG müsst ihr aber bleiben, wenn die Mahnung vom Gericht kommt müsst ihr sofort widersprechen !
( Kommt aber immer mit Einschreiben und im gelben Umschlag )
Dazu wird es aber nie kommen !!! da die „Betrüger“ genau wissen, dass sie vor Gericht keinerlei Change haben !

Kein seriöser Verkäufer würde 3 oder mehr Mahnungen senden, wenn er tatsächlich beweisen könnte, dass
Er Ware geliefert hat, sondern früher Volstreckung beantragen !!! ( gelber Brief vom Gericht )

! Also wacker durch halten und ignorieren…
Anrufen oder Schreiben an die Betrüger kostet nur Nerven und ist denen so wie so egal, was kommt…


----------



## andyyy (17 Mai 2021)

PS:
Ihr braucht keinen Anwalt, wenn es auch viele Seiten beim Suchen gibt, die von Kanzleihen sind...
Wenn es kein Brief vom Gericht ( gelb & Einschreiben ) ist direkt in den Karton und 1 Jahr auf heben und dann in den Müll !!!


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2021)

andyyy schrieb:


> PS:
> Wenn es kein Brief vom Gericht ( gelb & Einschreiben ) ist direkt in den Karton und 1 Jahr auf heben und dann in den Müll !!!


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide kosten mindestens 30€ und die Angabe einer ladungsfähigen Adresse .
An der allein hapert es  schon


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide
> An der allein hapert es  schon


Paigo beantrag Mahnbescheide wegen diesem Amazon-Wahnsinn, weil die Empfänger der Forderungen nicht reagieren.

_Zur Abwendung der Forderung erwartet die paigo GmbH die Erstattung einer (Online-) Anzeige und die Übermittlung der Bestätigung hierfür. Damit wird der Vorgang ausgebucht und Amazon trägt den Schaden selbst._

Das Problem ist hier erläutert: Amazon und deren unberechtigte Forderungen / Seller Fraud


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2021)

andyyy schrieb:


> Also wacker durch halten und ignorieren…



Auf keinen Fall - das ist in dieser Angelegenheit der mieste Hinweis, ever!


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2021)

@Mods, könnte bitte dieser Thread an den *Amazon und deren unberechtigte Forderungen / Seller Fraud* getackert werden?

*[X] erledigt*


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2021)

Insider schrieb:


> …gewerbsmäßige Marketplace-Händler



Warum eigentlich (nur) Marketplace-Händler?

Heute in der ARD, 21:45 Panorama: 

Trotz Neuregelung: Amazon vernichtet Neuware
Ein Beitrag, der das Phänomen nochmal in eine ganz andere Ecke rückt, wenn auch unter anderem Hintergrund betrachtet.






						Panorama
					

Themen:  	 Trotz Neuregelung: Amazon vernichtet Neuware 	 Steueroasen in Deutschland: Scheinbüros fürs Finanzamt 	 Bremer Baugesellschaft: Wohnungen nur für Weiße?



					programm.ard.de
				




Warum vernichten, wenn die Ware auch fremden Leuten mit einem Trick zugeschickt werden kann?


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2021)

Der Beitrag ist noch einige Zeit in der ARD-Mediathek: https://www.ardmediathek.de/video/p...4NWMxMS0xNjYyLTQ4NzctODBlMy04YWU4ZDI1YjlhN2Y/

Passend zum Thema hier wird es interessant ab 4:15:

Händler wissen nicht wohin mit der Ware, da kein eigenes Lager oder Rückholung nicht wirtschaftlich
Umgehung der Langzeitlagergebühr oder
Umgehung der Entsorgung gegen Gebühr
Also nichts, was man hier nicht schon - vermutlich zutreffend - orakelt hätte.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Mai 2021)

Das sind    Probleme, die doch nicht erst gestern bekannt sind. Früher ging man in den Laden (die wegen  Corona pleite sind ) und probierte ein paar Hosen aus. Heute  läßt man sich drei Paar Hosen schicken, wobei von vorherein  einkalkuliert wird, zwei von dreien zurückzuschicken oder auch alle.  Die Verbraucher sind mit ihren Einkaufsverhalten zumindest  mitschuldig.  Die Verkaufsmodelle müssen so gestaltet  werden, dass dieses Verhalten gebremst wird aber dann müßte Jeff Bezos am Hungertuch nagen.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Mai 2021)

Europäisches Parlament Nawalny erhält Sacharow-Preis
					

Der inhaftierte Kreml-Kritiker Alexej Nawalny wird in diesem Jahr mit dem Menschenrechtspreis des Europäischen Parlaments ausgezeichnet. Das teilte die Fraktion der Europäischen Volkspartei EVP per Twitter mit. Nawalny werde mit dem Sacharow-Preis für geistige Freiheit für seine Bemühungen...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				





> Die Menschen hätten die Vorteile des Onlinehandels kennengelernt und genutzt.


Über die Konsequenzen denken sie nicht nach.


----------



## Insider (22 Mai 2021)

...was nur wenig mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat.

Allerdings...


jupp11 schrieb:


> Das sind Probleme, die doch nicht erst gestern bekannt sind.



dieses Problem ist nicht neu aber nicht wirklich bekannt.

Obwohl der Hintergedanke der Handlungsführer vermutlich kaum strafrechtlich relevant ist, werden Heerscharen an Betroffenen von den Inkassoschergen in Verl zur Polizei gejagt, nur damit man dort - unter Vorlage eines Aktenzeichens - den Fall an Amazon ausbuchen kann. Dafür müssen sich Polizisten und Staatsanwälte mit jedem Einzelfall ernsthaft auseinandersetzen, zumeist ohne der leisesten Ahnung, was hier eigentlich gespielt wird. In den Behörden wird reihenweise angenommen, dass der _große Unbekannte_ den neonfarbenen Hoody, die Packung Bleistifte oder die Handyhülle für das veraltete iPhone7 mit fremden Daten ergaunert hat.

Mit dem Amazon-Problem sind in D immer und immer wieder tausende Leutz betroffen. Die Vorfälle machen den Menschen Angst und verunsichern die Betroffenen.

Wir reden hier nicht über wenige Einzelfälle sondern über ein Massenphänomen. Da ist es wenig hilfreich, wenn Verbraucher/Betroffene allgemein auf irgendwelche Konsequenzen hingewiesen werden.


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2021)

Insider schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht über wenige Einzelfälle sondern über ein Massenphänomen.




Da kommen Aussagen des Deutschland-Chef von Amazon (vor dem ich persönlich übrigens höchsten Respekt habe) gelegen. Er sagte:


> „Die Entscheidung, den Wettbewerb mit Händlern zuzulassen, war nicht so offensichtlich, wie das heute erscheint. Ich kann mich an kontroverse Diskussionen inhouse erinnern.“



und auf die Anmerkung des Redakteurs: _"...66 Prozent aller verkauften Artikel auf Amazon werden von Händlern verkauft."_


> „Das ist ziemlich viel, wenn man sich das mal vor Augen führt“



Quelle: https://omr.com/de/ralf-kleber-amazon-omr-podcast/     30.09.2020​


----------



## sman81 (2 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte kurz von einer ähnlichen Variante berichten, die ich erleben durfte 
Neben Amazon, Arvato und dem chinesischen Händler ist hier auch eBay mit von der Partie.

- Einkauf eines Produktes bei eBay bei chinesischem "Händler" mit Lagerhaltung in DE (Händler hat ca. 2000 Bewertungen und ist seit Januar 2020 bei eBay aktiv)
- Zahlung per Paypal
- Lieferung zwei Tage später durch DHL in einem Umschlag von Amazon. Der Händler nutzt wohl Amazon FBA, dachte ich mir noch
- Dann letzte Woche eine postalische Mahnung von Amazon/Arvato Bertelsmann an meine Postadresse

Das bedeutet: der Händler kauft Ware in meinem Namen bei Amazon, lässt sie an mich verschicken, hat selbst aber nicht die Absicht, eine Zahlung an Amazon zu leisten.
Amazon ist mit Zahlungserinnerungen an die hinterlegte Email erfolglos und mahnt schließlich auf dem Postweg = an meine Adresse.
In der Zwischenzeit streicht der Chinese die über eBay entgegengenommene Zahlung als Gewinn ein (so zumindest sein Plan).

Wie perfide der "Händler" vorgeht, wird schon alleine daran deutlich, dass er die Amazon DHL-Paketnummer bei eBay zu meiner Bestellung hinterlegt hat.

Ich hatte mit Amazon, Arvato und eBay in der Sache Kontakt. Bei eBay wird der Händler jetzt immerhin „überprüft“, und seine Angebote sind verschwunden. Amazon bzw. der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hatte wenig Verständnis und war der Meinung, ich hätte vermutlich mehrere Konten und die Zahlungsaufforderung hätte schon so ihre Richtigkeit. Ich sollte das mit dem Inkasso-Dienstleister klären. Die Dame bei Arvato schien (nach langer Erklärung) die Zusammenhänge begriffen zu haben und wollte dafür sorgen, dass die Forderung storniert wird.


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2021)

Insider schrieb:


> *Brushing*



... nicht bestellt: die dubiose Masche mit den Amazon-Paketen > HIER <

Amazon in Luxemburg hatte ich neulich besucht:


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2021)

Bezahlt, aber nicht bestellt: Die dubiose Masche mit den Amazon-Paketen
					

Dubiose Internethändler verschicken bezahlte Amazon-Pakete an fremde Leute. Was hinter der Masche steckt — und was ihr dagegen tun könnt.



					de.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2021)

Ein Lügenbold wurde zitiert:



> „Wir gehen jedem Hinweis von Kundinnen und Kunden nach, die unaufgefordert ein Paket erhalten haben, da dies gegen unsere Richtlinien verstößt“, gab ein Amazon-Sprecher an.



Amazon interessiert es meines Erachtens einen Dreck, was da abgeht!


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2021)

> , da dies gegen unsere Richtlinien verstößt“, gab ein Amazon-Sprecher an.








						Ungewollte Pakete melden - Amazon-Kundenservice
					

Verkaufspartnern ist es untersagt, unerwünschte Pakete an Kunden zu senden. Wenn Sie ein Paket erhalten, das Sie nicht bestellt haben und das kein Geschenk ist, melden Sie dies bitte sofort.



					www.amazon.de
				





> Verkaufspartnern ist es untersagt, unerwünschte Pakete an Kunden zu senden. Wenn Sie ein Paket erhalten, das Sie nicht bestellt haben und das kein Geschenk ist, melden Sie es bitte sofort.


Steht  hier schwarz auf weiß, aber nur als virtuelle Luftblase...






						Amazon: Pakete, die niemand bestellt hat
					

Es ist ein Phänomen, das einige deutsche Verbraucher teils ratlos macht: Ihnen werden Amazon-Pakete geliefert, die sie gar nicht bestellt haben.




					www.wiwo.de
				





> Stattdessen tut er, was er am besten kann: *Am 27. September 2017* verfasst Jaeger einen Beitrag für seinen Blog. Er schildert seine Ratlosigkeit, die dürftige Antwort von Amazon und präsentiert Fotos von den gelieferten Produkten, die er als „China-Schrott“ bezeichnet. „Unter meinem Blogbeitrag zu dem Thema habe ich ungewöhnlich viele Kommentare von Nutzern erhalten, die ähnliche Pakete bekommen. So klein kann dieses Phänomen also nicht sein.“


Das "Phänomen" fängt sicher noch viel früher an.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2021)

Eines der Probleme für die Empfänger der Pakete - die Bestellung wurde zumeist mit einem gleichnamigen (Schatten-) Account ausgelöst und während der Amazon-Support sich bemüht den Fall zu klären, ziehen bereits die Arvato und später die paigo schon immer mal das Forderungsmanagement durch. Anscheinend mangelt es hier an der erforderlichen Schnittstelle, zumal die Monatsabrechnung bei Amazon ohnehin das System der Arvato ist, in Kooperation mit Amazon.

Aber, die meisten Leute bekommen gar keine Pakete sondern nur die Zahlungsaufforderungen. Die Pakete bekommen entweder andere Empfänger, die landen im Nirwana oder gehen über Umwege an die Händler zurück. Ganz lustig fand ich auch schon mal z. B. die unauffindbare, direkte Zustellung an die Amazon-Zentrale, in München, während irgendein fremder Mensch die Zahlungsaufforderung in echt bekam.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Das "Phänomen" fängt sicher noch viel früher an.



Ja, und zwischenzeitlich macht sich Brushing auch bei anderen Portalen, wie Wish usw. bemerkbar sowie auch bei(m Schrottportal) eBay.


----------



## alldidl (8 Dezember 2021)

das Spiel Amazon, Paigo, Arvato kenn ich nun seit einem Jahr. Beim ersten Mal hab ich noch ne Anzeige gemacht, wurde aufgenommen und ein paar Monate später von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt. Völlig sinnlose Aktion, die haben wohl nirgends Zugang.
Heute habe ich 18 (in Worten achtzehn) Mahnungen von Amazon erhalten, langsam macht`s Spass. Anzeige mach ich keine mehr, ist mir die Zeit zu schade. Habe Amazon 
geschrieben, Antwort erwarte ich nicht. Anrufen und mailen ist eh sinnfrei, geht nur noch per Brief. Würde mich auch über ne Gerichtsverhandlung freuen, dann hätte der Spuk vielleicht ein Ende, wird wohl leider nicht dazu kommen. Grüße in die Runde..........


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2021)

Übrigens, Chefwechsel bei Amazon in München, für die Region D/AT/CH:






Quelle: https://blog.aboutamazon.de/wirtschaft/rocco-braeuniger-neuer-country-manager-amazon-de​


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2022)

Empfehlenswerter Artikel: https://t3n.de/news/amazon-schickt-...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=social-buttons



> *Warum Amazon dir Pakete schickt, die du nie bestellt hast*
> 
> Verbraucher:innen berichten immer wieder, dass sie von Amazon Pakete mit Waren erhalten, die sie nie bestellt haben. Das steckt dahinter und so kannst du reagieren.
> 
> ...


----------

